

Plastic Bottles in National Parks - twizoded
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/federal-eye/wp/2015/07/13/how-big-water-is-trying-to-stop-the-national-park-service-from-cleaning-up-plastic-bottles/?tid=HP_politics?tid=HP_politics

======
mikehawkins
Sigh. I just got back from Zion and had absolutely no problem with this
policy... worst case - you buy one round of sodas drinks, then refill with
water for the rest of the trip. No brainer.

